# Andros Island - Anyone lived there?



## AndrosIslander (May 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just curious to see if anyone has experienced living on this lesser-known of the greek islands? My father comes from a small village in the north of the island and I have been going back for holidays each year. I love the mountainous landscape, untouched beaches, walking routes and relative quiet. Unlike other islands nearby such as Mykonos, it has retained a secluded rural charm.

It recently was certified by the european ramblers association as possessing leading trail routes in Europe. My prediction would be that its popularity will grow over the coming years in view of its untapped potential for outdoor pursuits such as hiking, rambling, cycling etc. It is also only a two hour boat ride from Athens.

I currently work a busy job in England, but constantly toy with the idea of dropping it all and returning to the old family home in Andros to pursue a simple rural life. This will obviously come with its own unique set of challenges and I am under no illusions here, however the city rat race is not for me.

I was just wondering if anyone has experience of living on this quiet island in the cyclades? If so, do you have any advice for someone a hair's breadth away from ditching the city in pursuit of a simpler, low-stress life?

Thank you, Andreas


----------



## Nephele (Jun 15, 2016)

*Greetings from Andros*

Hello Andreas,

I recently stumbled onto this site and was happy to see your post. My situation is very similar: my Dad is Greek, and lives here on Andros at least 4 months out of the year. I also have other family members here during the summer and I visit whenever possible from the U.S. 

I had the rare opportunity this year to spend the entire summer here with him, and we are adjusting to island life. Like you I am often tempted to live on Andros full time. The island is lovely and peaceful, and as you noted there are several excellent hiking trails - I plan to explore them over the next few months. Of course the downside of living here is the isolation - there aren't many other younger people here, and I know that during the winter months most of the inhabitants leave. But I'm still tempted to live a quieter life.

I've observed that the expats here have carved out happy lives for themselves by forming very close friendships, building or making changes to their homes, learning fluent Greek, and exploring and appreciating every inch of this beautiful place. 

Have a lovely summer, and I hope you are able to return to enjoy Greece!

- Alia


----------



## AndrosIslander (May 8, 2016)

*Andros is becoming increasingly popular.*

Thanks for your reply Alia. Indeed isolation is a possible downside to living in Andros all year round, as many return to the mainland in the low season. However in my view living in the city has many downsides too, overcrowding, pollution, stress, expense to name but a few.

I have just returned from Andros having gone to collect the olives in November. I explored some of the Andros routes paths which have been developing in recent years and was impressed with the sights and the scenery along the way. I even bumped in to multiple tourists from all over Europe coming to walk on the routes, something which I am not used to seeing in Andros as it is still relatively new to foreign tourism. Having traditionally been the holiday escape for Athenians and rich ship-owners.

Not a place for all-inclusive 'resorts', Andros with its hiking opportunities, rugged landscape, quiet beaches and ease of access from Athens are likely to lead to a boost in foreign tourism over the next few years. I think it is quite an exciting time to be living on Andros.

Have a nice weekend!

For anyone thinking of visiting Andros, this blog has plenty of useful info: androsgreece.net


----------



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi there
Spent a week in northern Andros a few years ago, so you will know it a lot better than me . Great that the island has abundant water. Can get windy in the summer too. But as. you say very unspoilt and can understand why you want to leave London. I do think think the Internet has made this sort of place a lot less isolated especially if you can Skype but not sure it's available in the north of the island. What about taking some some additional leave and live there for 2 months.


----------

